# My Oberon vs Amazon cover dilemma



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I decided not to get the Oberon this time for my K3 because the Amazon cover was less expensive and looked nice.  Why spend half as much as my Kindle cost when I had a nice option for less? 

Well, I find that I'm really missing the beauty and feel of my Oberon Celtic Hounds cover.  I miss being able to slide my hand in the back of the cover to hold it.  But on the other hand, I love how lightweight and nice the Amazon cover is and the cover and skin make a beautiful combo.

I'm still within my time period to return to Amazon cover but I just can't make up my mind.  And NO, I'm not going to keep the Amazon cover and order an Oberon too.  I know that I'd end up using only one of them and the other would just sit there.  I'm just not sure which.

Has anyone switched from their Oberon to an Amazon cover and not missed their Oberon terribly?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I decided not to get the Oberon this time for my K3 because the Amazon cover was less expensive and looked nice. Why spend half as much as my Kindle cost when I had a nice option for less?
> 
> Well, I find that I'm really missing the beauty and feel of my Oberon Celtic Hounds cover. I miss being able to slide my hand in the back of the cover to hold it. But on the other hand, I love how lightweight and nice the Amazon cover is and the cover and skin make a beautiful combo.
> 
> ...


I go back and forth between the two ... Just sayin' I use the Oberon at home and work and the Amazon lighted when traveling. I wouldn't have thought I'd use both but I do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Having now experienced the convenience of the Amazon lighted cover, I'm sure every time I use an oberon (if I bought one for the k3) I would be wanting the light.  Same with the Noreve, which I love.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have an Oberon cover on my now broken K1. When I bought the K3 I picked up an Amazon cover with light. While I find it a 'useful' cover because of the light, I can't say that I like it as much as I'd hoped. At some point, I will probably decide to buy another Oberon. I have an Oberon journal and liked having the matching Kindle cover.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have Amazon and Oberon covers and switch off.  I use the Oberon black wild rose most of the time.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Which Amazon cover do you have?

I think because you have used an Oberon and are missing it, you should get an Oberon. 

Do you have the lighted Amazon cover?  I can see it being complimentary to an Oberon (or Noreve, or other favorite brand) while traveling or being in low light places and using the cover you love to use and hold the rest of the time.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the Amazon lighted cover as a temporary for the K3 until another cover was available.  I had an Oberon and a M-edge platform for my K2.  After using this one for a couple of weeks, I decided not to buy another case at this time.   I don't leave my light in the den and then have to go find it later.  I don't get caught after dark in the car without a light when I want to read.  (I had 3 lights and never seemed to have one where I happened to be).  I have a K2 trendy digital plastic bag and I can slip the K3 in the Amazon case in it and read in the hot tub.    I haven't had it out of this case since I got it.    The Oberon was beautiful and I loved the M-edge platform style, but this just seems a little more user friendly to my lifestyle.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Ask yourself if you would even be questioning your choice if you had an Oberon instead of the Amazon. If not, then get the Oberon.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I might be questioning why I got such an expensive cover instead of spending less, but not questioning how much I love the Oberon.    I didn't get the lighted cover, just the regular, because I hardly ever used my Kindle with a light.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought an Amazon cover with light and then an Oberon.

The Amazon cover is going back.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> because I hardly ever used my Kindle with a light.


Neither did I, until I got the Amazon light.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Has anyone switched from their Oberon to an Amazon cover and not missed their Oberon terribly?


I went with a Amazon cover largely out of pity for my husband who claims he can't shop for me because I just buy whatever I want. I figured I'd get the Kindle cover -- the built in light seemed like a great idea -- and then he could get me an Oberon for Christmas. The thing is that, while Oberon covers are still the fairest in the land, I'm really loving the built in light. Really loving it and using it even in fairly well-lit rooms for that extra boost. I'm actually thinking I might miss the convenience of this light when it comes time for the Oberon. So, honestly, not missing my Oberon terribly.

In Other Words: What Pushka Said.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> In Other Words: What Pushka Said.


  Hmmm, I could be tempted by an oberon with an inbuilt light, or a noreve inbuilt light, but that aint never gonna happen! And even LM4B isnt going to mod her oberon with the Amazon light again, so....


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Has anyone switched from their Oberon to an Amazon cover and not missed their Oberon terribly?


Yes, me! 

I got my k2i last March with the Amazon cover, and my first Oberon (black sky dragon) a few weeks later in April. I absolutely LOVED that Oberon cover. It was wonderful. I loved stroking the beautiful dragon on the front of the cover, and gently and carefully releasing the elastic while holding that gorgeous dragon charm.

But then in July, only 3 months later, the DXG was released and I had to get that new pearl screen. So I got my DXG in early July, and my second Oberon cover (chocolate tree of life) in July also. I didn't like that cover as much, because it was much heavier and more difficult to fold back. I guess it is because of the construction of the DXG covers, with an extra leather piece. I really wished that I hadn't ordered it, because of the $135 price tag and the fact that it was very heavy and was so hard to fold back. Well, anyway...

By the end of July the K3 was released and I ordered my k3 on July 28th. I gave my k2i and precious black sky dragon cover to my dear friend. At this point I was pretty mad at myself. $259 + $379 + $189 = $827 spent on Kindles, and $35 + $75 + $135 = $245 spent on covers, all in a period of four months. So, I was determined not to buy another Oberon. I ordered the Amazon cover instead.

I really like my Amazon cover, a lot more than my k2i Amazon cover. It seems much higher in quality than the k2i Amazon cover. It is lightweight, very compact, and protects my Kindle. It doesn't remind me of what a fool I was with my money earlier in the year, and I think another Oberon cover would do that in my case. If I could get another black sky dragon cover for my K3 for free somehow, and if it wasn't larger than the Amazon cover (which, according to the measurements of each company, it is supposed to be a little longer), then I would want it. But otherwise, not.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps some folks you know might be convinced to get you an Oberon cover as a gift.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I decided not to get the Oberon this time for my K3 because the Amazon cover was less expensive and looked nice. Why spend half as much as my Kindle cost when I had a nice option for less?
> 
> Well, I find that I'm really missing the beauty and feel of my Oberon Celtic Hounds cover. I miss being able to slide my hand in the back of the cover to hold it. But on the other hand, I love how lightweight and nice the Amazon cover is and the cover and skin make a beautiful combo.
> 
> ...


I felt exactly as you do. I like the light in the Amazon cover, although I don't read in bed, and don't use the light a lot. I missed the feel of the Oberon, as well as its beauty and the ability to slip my hand in the back of the cover. I finally broke down and ordered an Oberon (the Avenue of Trees in fern) on Sept. 30. It came last week, and I don't regret having bought it at all. It's so nice to have an Oberon again!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hummmm...has anyone said how much weight the Oberon adds compared to the Amazon (unlighted) cover?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I just found an old post of mine when I weighed my K3 on my postal scale in the Amazon cover with light, and I recorded 15.7 oz.

I just reweighed and got the same results. I then weighed my K3 in the Oberon, and it measured 15.5 oz - and that is with the charm attached.

Here's the link to the thread, as I think someone also weighed with the non-lighted cover:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.msg645871.html#msg645871

edit - yes, KindleGirl posted right before me on that thread and it weighed around 5.9 oz for her non-lighted cover alone, while my lighted cover alone was 7.7 oz, so Amazon non-lighted cover + K3 would be around 13.9 oz, and this would be for the wi-fi only K3.

*edit again - I just reread your question, and it would have been much more concise if I simply said the Oberon cover weighs 7.5 oz while KindleGirl's findings were 5.9 oz for her unlighted Amazon cover. * I need coffee.


----------

